
8 Straight Hurricanes Have Formed in the Atlantic, a First Since the Late 1800s - devy
https://weather.com/storms/hurricane/news/8-straight-hurricanes-atlantic-2017
======
DrScump
1) we don't _know_ if this was a first because for the latter _half_ of that
period, we generally didn't _know_ of the existence of a given hurricane
unless it approached landfall. That ability only came with weather satellites.

2) note: this site tries to get the browser's location. Always use weather.
_gov_ (the U.S. Weather Service site), not weather.com, for forecasts.

~~~
tossaway1
> for the latter half of that period...

First half...?

~~~
DrScump
Yup, sorry. Those responsible have been sacked.

------
aaron695
So pre-global warming we where having at least 4 a century, now we are down to
one or less (with the new ability of satellite data to catch them all, you'd
conclude we are even better off)

1893: 10, 1886: 10, 1878: 10, 1880: 9

